# How do you attach pop-ups?



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

I built a trash can trauma like pop-up for a haunted house using a foam prop (head and shoulder prop), inserted pvc, and filled with expanding foam. Worked great except the bottom where I attached the rod to pvc. Couldn't figure out a good way to do it before the haunt? (I rushed at the last minute) I went with a T on bottom of the pvc and bolted it on the cylinder. It worked for a while, but during testing the bottom T shattered and the prop flew off, luckily like I said, I decided to let it run a while to test. Soooo, how should I be doing this? Anybody have some pics? I was thinking of something like a rod extension, or clevis to extend the attachment point away from the bottoming out of the cylinder. But I figured somebody would be smarter than me and already have experience with a proven method here. I'm using a 55 gallon drum with an 18" pneumatic cylinder. Thanks


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

clevis like this one

http://www.frightprops.com/pneumatics/cylinder-parts/rod-clevis-0582-0021.html

fright props has everything you need to hook it all up. a little imagination and some power tools and it is fairly simple.

btw, they also sell kits to do exactly what you want and have a ton of videos demonstrating how to hook up all their parts.

http://www.frightprops.com/air-electric-props/airkits/drum-prop-kit-25409.html

I will caution you though that if you piece together parts off ebay etc.... and frightprops the thread sizes might be different (standard and metric sizes ayayay!) from your cylinder rod to the clevis meaning that they will not fit snugly together or at all. just a word of caution


----------



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks, the video's from Frighprops pretty much illustrated what I was thinking. I got everything from Frightprops anyways, lol. It took a little looking at my hardware store, but I found all the right thread sizes. This was my first attempt at using a cylinder, so I will tear down and rebuild for next year!


----------



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

To clarify, I didn't buy the kit. I had everything else already and figured I could build my own mounting hardware. Shouldn't have been a problem if I had more time, but I tried to rush it. Everything went ok except the prop attachment. Definitely a lesson learned, and like I said, I will rebuild!!!


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

to stregthen the pvc i'll install a pvc reducer, drill a hole that will fit through the rod clevis and bolt it on. you can also use a half of a coupler if your clevis wont fit inside of the reducer.
you could also use these brackets: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...keyword=strong+tie&storeId=10051#.UJX2bXy9KSN
with a 2 x 2 post. bolt this bracket to your rod, then use a spade bit at the bottom of your 2 x 2 so that your 2 x 2 will fit flush, then drill a hole through the side of your bracket and 2 x 2


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I used an "L" bracket I found at Home Depot and drilled out a hole and just used a nut below and a nut above to attach it. 
Then I used a piece of dowel on the head and just some bailing wire on the "L" bracket to tie the dowel on. 
It has survived many many cycles in the last few years.


----------

